# installing tin ceiling



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I have tin panels that i want installed on dining room ceiling. aobut 2x2ft sq. each. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Who were they made by. I may be able to find someone for you..................


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The Devil made me do it.:banghead:banghead This guy has experience with "Tin"...besides you get bumped:banghead


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/10/2008)*The Devil made me do it.:banghead:banghead This guy has experience with "Tin"...besides you get bumped:banghead


and "you're and asshat!"


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Quote "Who were they made by. I may be able to find someone for you.................."

I'd say U.S. Steel, pressedaround 1890-1920.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

BUMPED YEP, BUT WHAT A TIN MAN!!!

Still need a tin ceiling installed. Lane


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

If youre still looking i can probably help you with that for a reasonable price

McGill Construction

Jeff

813-453-5053 im in pcola


----------

